# iexplore.exe using 100% of CPU



## voirin (May 22, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

I was hoping someone could help me.

I am running Windows XP SP2 with all latest updates from microsoft.

The situation is that whenever I restart my computer, I find that iexplore.exe is running as a SYSTEM process in the background. When viewing Task Manager > Performance I find that iexplore.exe utilizes 100% of the CPU approximately every 30 seconds for a duration of 5 seconds, and then drops back down to 0% CPU utilization. So basically is looks like this __/ \_____/ \_____/ \_____/ \_____ When I kill the process, it does not restart.

This is what I have done to try and resolve the problem:

1. downloaded sysinternals ProcessExplorer and found that C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe is being executed

2. run Nod32 v2.7, AVG (free version), Windows Defender, Ad-aware, CWShredder, SpyBot 1.4 and nothing has been found. 

3. There is nothing in my StartUp folder

4. I have disabled all add-on's within internet explorer

5. there are no scheduled tasks running

6. deleted all content from the TEMP folder within my profile and system32.

7. ran msconfig and can't really find anything unusual

Would anyone know what is going on here? Is anyone familiar with this behaviour?

Any help most appreciated!

Many thanks
voirin


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

hi, welcome to TSG.

Download hijack this from the link below.Please do this. Click here:

http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/hijackthis_sfx.exe

to download HijackThis. Click scan and save a logfile, then post it here so 
we can take a look at it for you. Don't click fix on anything in hijack this 
as most of the files are legitimate.


----------



## voirin (May 22, 2007)

Hi khazars, thanks for the response. I have appended the log file below.

Note, I am running Nod32 and also LogMeIn for remote administration.

Cheers,
voirin

------------------------------------------------
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 1:32:45 AM, on 23/05/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16441)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\astsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32krn.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NvMixer\NVMixerTray.exe
C:\Program Files\D-Tools\daemon.exe
C:\Program Files\NetLimiter\NetLimiter.exe
C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32kui.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\OUTLOOK.EXE
C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe
C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\LogMeIn.exe
C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\RaMaint.exe
C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\LogMeInSystray.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: BitComet ClickCapture - {39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60} - C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.1.4.29.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {4FE69883-DD8E-4CEB-AD20-A5B5764A3286} - C:\DOCUME~1\sartory\LOCALS~1\Temp\~DP247.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PtiuPbmd] Rundll32.exe ptipbm.dll,SetWriteBack
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NVMixerTray] "C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NvMixer\NVMixerTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools-1033] "C:\Program Files\D-Tools\daemon.exe" -lang 1033
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogMeIn GUI] "C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\LogMeInSystray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NetLimiter] C:\Program Files\NetLimiter\NetLimiter.exe /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nod32kui] "C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32kui.exe" /WAITSERVICE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload &with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all video with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddVideo.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with &DAP - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\dapextie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download &all with DAP - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\dapextie2.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Run DAP - {669695BC-A811-4A9D-8CDF-BA8C795F261C} - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\DAP.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{4807623E-C8C1-4CD0-95CB-ED8ACE3D10B4}: NameServer = 192.168.1.1
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{4807623E-C8C1-4CD0-95CB-ED8ACE3D10B4}: NameServer = 192.168.1.1
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: ms-help - {314111C7-A502-11D2-BBCA-00C04F8EC294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807563E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: LMIinit - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\LMIinit.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: AST Service (astcc) - Advanced Software Technologies - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\astsrv.exe
O23 - Service: LogMeIn Maintenance Service (LMIMaint) - LogMeIn, Inc. - C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\RaMaint.exe
O23 - Service: LogMeIn - LogMeIn, Inc. - C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\LogMeIn.exe
O23 - Service: NOD32 Kernel Service (NOD32krn) - Eset - C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32krn.exe
O23 - Service: Windows Network Log Manage - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\MSInfo\Network.exe


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

Disable Windows Defender

Windows Defender(Beta2)

1. Click on "Tools"
2. Click on "General Settings"
3. Scroll down to "Real-time protection options"
4. Uncheck "Turn on Real-time protection (recommended)"
5. Click "Save"

Click Start > Run > and type in:

services.msc

Click OK.

In the services window find Windows Network Log Manage 
Right click and choose "Properties". On the "General" tab under "Service
Status" click the "Stop" button to stop the service. Beside "Startup Type"
in the dropdown menu select "Disabled". Click Apply then OK. Exit the
Services utility.

Note: You may get an error here when trying to access the properties of the
service. If you do get an error, just select the service and look there in
the top left of the main service window and click "Stop" to stop the service. If that gives an error or it is already stopped, just skip this step and proceed with the rest.

Download the pocket killbox

http://www.majorgeeks.com/Pocket_KillBox_d4709.html

Download AVG Anti-Spyware

http://www.ewido.net/en/

* Once you have downloaded AVG Anti-spyware, locate the icon on the desktop and double-click it to launch the set up program.
* Once the setup is complete you will need run AVG and update the definition files.
* On the main screen select the icon "Update" then select the "Update now" link.
* Next select the "Start Update" button, the update will start and a progress bar will show the updates being installed.
* Once the update has completed select the "Scanner" icon at the top of the screen, then select the "Settings" tab.
* Once in the Settings screen click on "Recommended actions" and then select "Delete"
* Under "Reports"
* Select "Automatically generate report after every scan"
* Un-Select "Only if threats were found"

Close AVG Anti-Spyware. Anti-spyware, Do NOT run a scan yet. We will do that later in safe mode.

* Click here to download ATF Cleaner by Atribune and save it to your desktop.

http://majorgeeks.com/ATF_Cleaner_d4949.html

* Double-click ATF-Cleaner.exe to run the program.
* Under Main choose: Select All
* Click the Empty Selected button.
o If you use Firefox:
+ Click Firefox at the top and choose: Select All
+ Click the Empty Selected button.
+ NOTE: If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click No at the prompt.
o If you use Opera:
+ Click Opera at the top and choose: Select All
+ Click the Empty Selected button.
+ NOTE: If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click No at the prompt.
* Click Exit on the Main menu to close the program.

* Click here for info on how to boot to safe mode if you don't already know
how.

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001052409420406?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam

* Now copy these instructions to notepad and save them to your desktop. You
will need them to refer to in safe mode.

* Restart your computer into safe mode now. Perform the following steps in
safe mode:

have hijack this fix these entries. close all browsers and programmes before
clicking FIX.

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {4FE69883-DD8E-4CEB-AD20-A5B5764A3286} - C:\DOCUME~1\sartory\LOCALS~1\Temp\~DP247.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O23 - Service: Windows Network Log Manage - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\MSInfo\Network.exe

Double-click on Killbox.exe to run it. Now put a tick by Standard File Kill.
In the Full Path of File to Delete box, copy and paste each of the following
lines one at a time then click on the button that has the red circle with the
X in the middle after you enter each file. It will ask for confirmation to
delete the file. Click Yes. Continue with that same procedure until you have
copied and pasted all of these in the Paste Full Path of File to Delete box.

Note: It is possible that Killbox will tell you that one or more files do not
exist. If that happens, just continue on with all the files. Be sure you
don't miss any.

C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\MSInfo\Network.exe

Run AVG Anti-Spyware!

# IMPORTANT: Do not open any other windows or programs while AVG is scanning as it may interfere with the scanning process:
# Launch AVG Anti-spyware by double-clicking the icon on your desktop.
# Select the "Scanner" icon at the top and then the "Scan" tab then click on "Complete System Scan".
# AVG will now begin the scanning process. Be patient this may take a little time.
Once the scan is complete do the following:
# If you have any infections you will prompted, then select "Apply all actions"
# Next select the "Reports" icon at the top.
# Select the "Save report as" button in the lower left hand of the screen and save it to a text file on your system (make sure to remember where you saved that file, this is important).
# Close AVG and reboot your system back into Normal Mode.

Note: this is a stand alone, it doesn't install to start/programmes.

Download Mwav,

http://www.spywareinfo.dk/download/mwav.exe

double click on it and it will extract to C:\kaspersky. Click
on the kaspersky folder and click on Kavupd, a black dos window will open
and it will update the programme for you, be patient it will take 5-10
minutes to download the new definitions. Once it's updated, click on mwavscan
to launch the programme.

Use the defaults of:

Memory
startup folders
Registry
system folders
services

Choose drive , all drives and, click scan all files
and then click scan/clean. After it finishes scanning and cleaning post
the log here with a new hijack this log.

Note: this is a very thorough scanner, it might take anything up to an hour
or more, depending on how many drives you have and how badly infected your
pc is.

Highlight the portion of the scan that lists infected items and hold
CTRL + C to Copy then paste it here. The whole log with be extremely
big so there is no way to copy the whole thing. I just need the
infected items list.

Post a new hijack this, the Mwav scan log and the AVg antispware log!


----------



## voirin (May 22, 2007)

Hi khazars thanks for the info! 

It took a long time for me to run the various tools you mentioned - avg took 5 hrs! 

Well anyways, when I rebooted i found iexplore.exe was not loaded. I am thinking this is a result of the O23 - Service: Windows Network Log Manage - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\MSInfo\Network.exe ? Is this right?

What do you recommend for tools when running xp and vista (which I will install shortly as my OS). Should I always have AVG antispyware running in the background? Is NOD32 ok as an av? Maybe I should instead use Zonealarm?

I have appended my logs below

Thanks again khazars for saving me : )
voirin


----------



## voirin (May 22, 2007)

---------------------------------------------------------
AVG Anti-Spyware - Scan Report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created at:	10:51:28 PM 23/05/2007

+ Scan result:

C:\Program Files\DAP\DAP.exe -> Adware.Dap : Cleaned.
E:\Tools\Internet\downloaders\DAP\Download.Accelerator.Plus.v7.4.0.1.rar/DAP.exe -> Adware.Dap : Cleaned.
E:\Tools\Internet\downloaders\DAP\Download.Accelerator.Plus.v7.4.0.1\DAP.exe -> Adware.Dap : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\MSInfo\Network.exe -> Backdoor.Hupigon.dtj : Cleaned.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{1D6D3338-3967-40BC-991C-CABE39A866E4}\RP116\A0029685.exe -> Backdoor.Hupigon.dtj : Cleaned.
E:\Tools\Language\French\stuff\frwaves1.zip/voicememo_setup.exe -> Backdoor.NetSpy : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\FX\activator.exe -> Dropper.Delf.adh : Cleaned.
E:\System Volume Information\_restore{1D6D3338-3967-40BC-991C-CABE39A866E4}\RP58\A0013345.exe -> Dropper.Small : Cleaned.
E:\System Volume Information\_restore{1D6D3338-3967-40BC-991C-CABE39A866E4}\RP86\A0019289.exe -> Dropper.Small : Cleaned.
E:\System Volume Information\_restore{31403F8B-E85C-4ED4-A139-BA25E950C3BD}\RP74\A0015682.exe -> Dropper.Small : Cleaned.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{1D6D3338-3967-40BC-991C-CABE39A866E4}\RP116\A0029690.dll -> Hijacker.BHO.g : Cleaned.
D:\software\FX\FX.zip/Setup.exe -> Logger.Delf.ex : Cleaned.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{1D6D3338-3967-40BC-991C-CABE39A866E4}\RP110\A0028230.exe -> Not-A-Virus.Hacktool.EvID : Cleaned.
E:\Tools\Internet\hypertunnel\hypertunnelNT.zip/htc.exe -> Not-A-Virus.NetTool.Win32.HTTPTunnel.a : Cleaned.
E:\Tools\Internet\hypertunnel\hypertunnelNT.zip/hts.exe -> Not-A-Virus.NetTool.Win32.HTTPTunnel.a : Cleaned.
E:\Tools\System\Recovery\joiner/rp.exe -> Not-A-Virus.PSWTool.Win32.RARPassCrack.a : Cleaned.
E:\Tools\Internet\Remote Admin\uninstall_slave.zip/uninstall_slave.exe -> Not-A-Virus.RemoteAdmin.Win32.RA.52126 : Cleaned.
C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\LMIinit.dll -> Not-A-Virus.RemoteAdmin.Win32.RemotelyAnywhere.a : Cleaned.
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{1D6D3338-3967-40BC-991C-CABE39A866E4}\RP117\A0029787.dll -> Not-A-Virus.RemoteAdmin.Win32.RemotelyAnywhere.a : Cleaned.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LMIinit.dll -> Not-A-Virus.RemoteAdmin.Win32.RemotelyAnywhere.a : Cleaned.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LMIinit.dll.000.bak -> Not-A-Virus.RemoteAdmin.Win32.RemotelyAnywhere.a : Cleaned.
[252] C:\WINDOWS\system32\LMIinit.dll -> Not-A-Virus.RemoteAdmin.Win32.RemotelyAnywhere.a : Cleaned.
:mozilla.361:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.362:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.363:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.364:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.365:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.366:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.367:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.368:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.369:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.370:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.371:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.372:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.373:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.374:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.375:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.376:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.377:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.378:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.379:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.380:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.381:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.


----------



## voirin (May 22, 2007)

:mozilla.382:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.383:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.384:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.385:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.386:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.387:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.388:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.389:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.390:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.391:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.392:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.393:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.394:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.395:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.396:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.397:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.398:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.399:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.400:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.401:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.402:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.528:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.585:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.597:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.62:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.63:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.64:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.65:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.66:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.67:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.68:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.69:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.70:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.209:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adbrite : Cleaned.
:mozilla.210:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adbrite : Cleaned.
:mozilla.211:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adbrite : Cleaned.
:mozilla.25:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adbrite : Cleaned.
:mozilla.26:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adbrite : Cleaned.
:mozilla.612:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adbrite : Cleaned.
:mozilla.949:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adengage : Cleaned.
:mozilla.222:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adrevolver : Cleaned.
:mozilla.223:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adrevolver : Cleaned.
:mozilla.224:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adrevolver : Cleaned.
:mozilla.225:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adrevolver : Cleaned.
:mozilla.227:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adrevolver : Cleaned.
:mozilla.228:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adrevolver : Cleaned.
:mozilla.294:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adrevolver : Cleaned.
:mozilla.295:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adrevolver : Cleaned.
:mozilla.296:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adrevolver : Cleaned.
:mozilla.297:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adrevolver : Cleaned.
:mozilla.298:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adrevolver : Cleaned.
:mozilla.143:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
:mozilla.145:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
:mozilla.146:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
:mozilla.431:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
:mozilla.432:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
:mozilla.433:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
:mozilla.434:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
:mozilla.435:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned.
:mozilla.247:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Atdmt : Cleaned.
:mozilla.97:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Atdmt : Cleaned.
:mozilla.299:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Burstnet : Cleaned.
:mozilla.80:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Burstnet : Cleaned.
:mozilla.81:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Burstnet : Cleaned.
:mozilla.82:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Burstnet : Cleaned.
:mozilla.443:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned.
:mozilla.444:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned.
:mozilla.445:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned.
:mozilla.446:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned.
:mozilla.447:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned.
:mozilla.448:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned.
:mozilla.449:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned.
:mozilla.308:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Clickbank : Cleaned.
:mozilla.206:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Clickhype : Cleaned.
:mozilla.207:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Clickhype : Cleaned.
:mozilla.22:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Clickhype : Cleaned.
:mozilla.23:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Clickhype : Cleaned.
:mozilla.814:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Clickzs : Cleaned.
:mozilla.815:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Clickzs : Cleaned.
:mozilla.844:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Clickzs : Cleaned.
:mozilla.845:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Clickzs : Cleaned.
:mozilla.210:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Com : Cleaned.
:mozilla.410:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Com : Cleaned.
:mozilla.480:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Dealtime : Cleaned.
:mozilla.72:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Dealtime : Cleaned.
:mozilla.288:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Doubleclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.52:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Doubleclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.521:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned.
:mozilla.656:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned.
:mozilla.290:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.291:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.292:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.293:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.536:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.537:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.538:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.539:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.540:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.212:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Falkag : Cleaned.
:mozilla.213:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Falkag : Cleaned.
:mozilla.214:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Falkag : Cleaned.
:mozilla.27:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Falkag : Cleaned.
:mozilla.28:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Falkag : Cleaned.
:mozilla.29:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Falkag : Cleaned.
:mozilla.30:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Falkag : Cleaned.
:mozilla.185:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.300:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.301:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.302:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.303:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Fastclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.271:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
:mozilla.272:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
:mozilla.273:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
:mozilla.274:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
:mozilla.603:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
:mozilla.604:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
:mozilla.721:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
:mozilla.722:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
:mozilla.723:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
:mozilla.743:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
:mozilla.744:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
:mozilla.761:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Hitbox : Cleaned.
:mozilla.590:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Hotlog : Cleaned.
:mozilla.13:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Imrworldwide : Cleaned.
:mozilla.242:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Imrworldwide : Cleaned.
:mozilla.243:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Imrworldwide : Cleaned.
:mozilla.57:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Liveperson : Cleaned.
:mozilla.58:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Liveperson : Cleaned.
:mozilla.59:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Liveperson : Cleaned.
:mozilla.505:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Mediaplex : Cleaned.
:mozilla.495:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Myaffiliateprogram : Cleaned.
:mozilla.190:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Netflame : Cleaned.
:mozilla.38:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Netflame : Cleaned.
:mozilla.184:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Overture : Cleaned.
:mozilla.586:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Overture : Cleaned.
:mozilla.464:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Paypal : Cleaned.
:mozilla.109:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : Cleaned.
:mozilla.110:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : Cleaned.
:mozilla.111:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : Cleaned.
:mozilla.112:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : Cleaned.
:mozilla.436:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : Cleaned.
:mozilla.437:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : Cleaned.
:mozilla.438:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : Cleaned.
:mozilla.439:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Pointroll : Cleaned.
:mozilla.421:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Questionmarket : Cleaned.
:mozilla.422:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Questionmarket : Cleaned.
:mozilla.49:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Questionmarket : Cleaned.
:mozilla.50:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Questionmarket : Cleaned.
:mozilla.204:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Realmedia : Cleaned.
:mozilla.178:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
:mozilla.179:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
:mozilla.180:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
:mozilla.181:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
:mozilla.182:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
:mozilla.183:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
:mozilla.49:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
:mozilla.50:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
:mozilla.51:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
:mozilla.52:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
:mozilla.53:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
:mozilla.54:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
:mozilla.55:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
:mozilla.56:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
:mozilla.57:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
:mozilla.58:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Revsci : Cleaned.
:mozilla.710:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Ru4 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.711:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Ru4 : Cleaned.
:mozilla.522:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
:mozilla.523:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
:mozilla.524:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
:mozilla.525:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
:mozilla.526:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
:mozilla.527:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Serving-sys : Cleaned.
:mozilla.162:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Sexcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.163:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Sexcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.795:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Sexcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.796:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Sexcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.797:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Sexcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.798:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Sexcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.799:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Sexcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.800:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Sexcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.802:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Sexcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.803:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Sexcounter : Cleaned.


----------



## voirin (May 22, 2007)

:mozilla.755:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Smartadserver : Cleaned.
:mozilla.756:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Smartadserver : Cleaned.
:mozilla.757:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Smartadserver : Cleaned.
:mozilla.291:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Specificclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.292:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Specificclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.293:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Specificclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.294:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Specificclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.296:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Specificclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.108:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.174:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.175:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.176:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.177:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.178:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.179:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.180:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.181:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.182:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.183:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.184:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.185:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.186:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.187:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.188:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.189:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.190:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.191:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.192:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.193:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.194:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.195:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.196:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.197:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.198:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.199:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.200:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.201:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.202:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned.
:mozilla.112:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
:mozilla.113:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
:mozilla.114:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
:mozilla.115:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
:mozilla.116:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
:mozilla.117:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
:mozilla.46:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
:mozilla.47:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
:mozilla.48:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tacoda : Cleaned.
:mozilla.226:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Toplist : Cleaned.
:mozilla.773:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tradedoubler : Cleaned.
:mozilla.427:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Trafic : Cleaned.
:mozilla.248:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tribalfusion : Cleaned.
:mozilla.249:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tribalfusion : Cleaned.
:mozilla.96:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Tribalfusion : Cleaned.
:mozilla.223:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Valueclick : Cleaned.
:mozilla.733:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Web-stat : Cleaned.
:mozilla.734:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Web-stat : Cleaned.
:mozilla.152:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Webtrends : Cleaned.
:mozilla.177:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Webtrendslive : Cleaned.
:mozilla.260:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Webtrendslive : Cleaned.
:mozilla.297:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yadro : Cleaned.
:mozilla.217:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
:mozilla.218:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
:mozilla.219:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
:mozilla.220:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
:mozilla.221:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
:mozilla.31:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
:mozilla.32:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
:mozilla.33:C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies-1.txt -> TrackingCookie.Yieldmanager : Cleaned.
D:\software\gp.zip/ds.exe -> Trojan.Small : Cleaned.


::Report end


----------



## voirin (May 22, 2007)

MWAV log
---------------------------------

File C:\PROGRA~1\LogMeIn\RaMaint.exe tagged as not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RemotelyAnywhere.a. No Action Taken.
File C:\PROGRA~1\LogMeIn\RaMaint.exe tagged as not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RemotelyAnywhere.a. No Action Taken.
File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LMIinit.dll tagged as not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RemotelyAnywhere.a. No Action Taken.
File C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\LMIinit.dll tagged as not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RemotelyAnywhere.a. No Action Taken.
File C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\ramaint.exe tagged as not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RemotelyAnywhere.a. No Action Taken.
File C:\WINDOWS\system32\LMIinit.dll tagged as not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.RemotelyAnywhere.a. No Action Taken.
File D:\Docs\New Folder\RER e e p p p p 1 = price of foreign goods price of domestic goods È ÎÍ ? °? p p p p Â Â a RER p p 2 =.url infected by "BkCln.Unknown" Virus. Action Taken: File Renamed.
File E:\System Volume Information\_restore{1D6D3338-3967-40BC-991C-CABE39A866E4}\RP118\A0029860.exe tagged as not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Dap.b. No Action Taken.
File E:\System Volume Information\_restore{1D6D3338-3967-40BC-991C-CABE39A866E4}\RP66\A0015700.exe tagged as not-a-virus:Client-IRC.Win32.mIRC.603. No Action Taken.
File E:\Tools\Internet\Chat\mIRC\ccv502f.exe tagged as not-a-virus:Client-IRC.Win32.mIRC.601. No Action Taken.
File E:\Tools\Internet\Chat\mIRC\mirc621.exe tagged as not-a-virus:Client-IRC.Win32.mIRC.621. No Action Taken.
File E:\Tools\Internet\Remote Admin\vnc\Real.VNC.Enterprise.Edition.v4.2.5.Incl-Keygen\vnc-E4_2_5-x86_win32.exe tagged as not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.WinVNC.4. No Action Taken.
File E:\Tools\Internet\Remote Admin\vnc\Real.VNC.Enterprise.Edition.v4.2.5.Incl-Keygen.rar tagged as not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.WinVNC.4. No Action Taken.
File E:\Tools\Internet\Remote Admin\vnc\tightvnc-1.2.9-setup.exe tagged as not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.WinVNC-based.h. No Action Taken.
File E:\Tools\Internet\Remote Admin\vnc\UltraVNC-102-Setup.exe tagged as not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.WinVNC.c. No Action Taken.
File E:\Tools\Internet\Remote Admin\vnc\vnc-3.3.6-x86_win32.zip tagged as not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.WinVNC-based.c. No Action Taken.
File E:\Tools\Internet\Remote Admin\vnc\vnc-3.3.7-x86_win32.zip tagged as not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.WinVNC-based.c. No Action Taken.
File E:\Tools\Internet\Remote Admin\vnc\vnc-4.0-x86_win32.zip tagged as not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.WinVNC.4. No Action Taken.


----------



## voirin (May 22, 2007)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:30:31 AM, on 24/05/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16441)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\astsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32krn.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NvMixer\NVMixerTray.exe
C:\Program Files\D-Tools\daemon.exe
C:\Program Files\NetLimiter\NetLimiter.exe
C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32kui.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\OUTLOOK.EXE
C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\LogMeIn.exe
C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\RaMaint.exe
C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\LogMeInSystray.exe
C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows NT\Accessories\WORDPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: BitComet ClickCapture - {39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60} - C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.1.4.29.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PtiuPbmd] Rundll32.exe ptipbm.dll,SetWriteBack
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NVMixerTray] "C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NvMixer\NVMixerTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools-1033] "C:\Program Files\D-Tools\daemon.exe" -lang 1033
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogMeIn GUI] "C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\LogMeInSystray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NetLimiter] C:\Program Files\NetLimiter\NetLimiter.exe /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nod32kui] "C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32kui.exe" /WAITSERVICE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload &with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all video with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddVideo.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with &DAP - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\dapextie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download &all with DAP - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\dapextie2.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Run DAP - {669695BC-A811-4A9D-8CDF-BA8C795F261C} - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\DAP.EXE (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{4807623E-C8C1-4CD0-95CB-ED8ACE3D10B4}: NameServer = 192.168.1.1
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{4807623E-C8C1-4CD0-95CB-ED8ACE3D10B4}: NameServer = 192.168.1.1
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: ms-help - {314111C7-A502-11D2-BBCA-00C04F8EC294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807563E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: LMIinit - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\LMIinit.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: AST Service (astcc) - Advanced Software Technologies - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\astsrv.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: LogMeIn Maintenance Service (LMIMaint) - LogMeIn, Inc. - C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\RaMaint.exe
O23 - Service: LogMeIn - LogMeIn, Inc. - C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\LogMeIn.exe
O23 - Service: NOD32 Kernel Service (NOD32krn) - Eset - C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32krn.exe


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

Yes keep AVg !

I would actually uninstaall windows defender, it's not very good and i will give you some free tools after these scans!

Nod32 is an excellent anti virus, stick with that one!

this is a good free firewall!

Comodo firewall. Sign up it's free!

http://www.personalfirewall.trustix.com/

Threads on comodo!

http://www.wilderssecurity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=31

go to this site and download these tools and once you get both
adaware Se 1.6 and spybot, update both of them.

Set adaware to do a full system scan and deselect, "search for neglible risk
entries". Click next to start the scan. Delete everything adaware finds.

reboot and now run spybot

Spybot: Search and destroy.

Delete what spybot finds marked in red. After updating spybot hit the
immunize button.

Download the Trial version of Superantispyware Pro (SAS):

http://www.superantispyware.com/supe....html?rid=3132

Once downloaded and installed update the defintions
and then run a full system scan quarantine what it finds!

* Double-click SUPERAntiSypware.exe and use the default settings for installation.
* An icon will be created on your desktop. Double-click that icon to launch the program.
* If asked to update the program definitions, click "Yes". If not, update the definitions before scanning by selecting "Check for Updates". (If you encounter any problems while downloading the updates, manually download and unzip them from here.)

http://www.superantispyware.com/definitions.html

* Under "Configuration and Preferences", click the Preferences button.
* Click the Scanning Control tab.
* Under Scanner Options make sure the following are checked (leave all others unchecked):
o Close browsers before scanning.
o Scan for tracking cookies.
o Terminate memory threats before quarantining.
* Click the "Close" button to leave the control center screen.
* Back on the main screen, under "Scan for Harmful Software" click Scan your computer.
* On the left, make sure you check C:\Fixed Drive.
* On the right, under "Complete Scan", choose Perform Complete Scan.
* Click "Next" to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer.
* After the scan is complete, a Scan Summary box will appear with potentially harmful items that were detected. Click "OK".
* Make sure everything has a checkmark next to it and click "Next".
* A notification will appear that "Quarantine and Removal is Complete". Click "OK" and then click the "Finish" button to return to the main menu.
* If asked if you want to reboot, click "Yes".
* To retrieve the removal information after reboot, launch SUPERAntispyware again.
o Click Preferences, then click the Statistics/Logs tab.
o Under Scanner Logs, double-click SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log.
o If there are several logs, click the current dated log and press View log. A text file will open in your default text editor.
o Please copy and paste the Scan Log results in your next reply.
* Click Close to exit the program.

All tools can be downloaded at the link below and found on that page!

. SUPERAntiSpyware
. SpyBot search and destroy
. AdAware SE personal

http://www.majorgeeks.com/downloads31.html

Make sure your ActiveX controls are set as follows:

Go to Internet Options - Security - Internet, press 'default level', then OK.
Now press "Custom Level."

In the ActiveX section, set the first two options (Download signed and
unsigned ActiveX controls) to 'prompt', and 'Initialize and Script ActiveX
controls not marked as safe" to 'disable'.

Active X settings

http://www.compu-docs.com/activex.htm

Run ActiveScan online virus scan here

http://www.pandasoftware.com/products/activescan.htm

When the scan is finished, anything that it cannot clean have it delete it.
Make a note of the file location of anything that cannot be deleted so you
can delete it yourself.
- Save the results from the scan!

make sure autoclean is enabled on the scans

post another log, the super and the panda scan log!


----------



## voirin (May 22, 2007)

Hi khazars thanks again for the reply.

I would like to trial installing vista hopefully tonight. Could you give me some recommendations on what av/spyblocker/firewall software i should be running for vista (both free or payed software). Could you also recommend for XP (in case i decide to just use XP). Ill try Comodo once I get my system clean.

I have attached the scan logs below. I could not see autoclean option on panda, so all results are 'not disinfected'. I ran both a 'My Computer " scan and a "local disk" scan for panda.

Thanks so so much again for all your help!!! : )
voirin


----------



## voirin (May 22, 2007)

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 05/24/2007 at 11:04 PM

Application Version : 3.7.1018

Core Rules Database Version : 3243
Trace Rules Database Version: 1254

Scan type : Complete Scan
Total Scan Time : 02:12:53

Memory items scanned : 371
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 4963
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 130970
File threats detected : 0


----------



## voirin (May 22, 2007)

Activescan (My Computer)
------------------------------

Incident Status Location

Adware:adware/razespyware Not disinfected c:\windows\system32\page.htm 
Adware:adware/powerstrip Not disinfected Windows Registry 
Spyware:Cookie/Com.com Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt[.com.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Statcounter Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt[.statcounter.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Atwola Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt[.atwola.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Xiti Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt[.xiti.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Cd Freaks Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt[.cdfreaks.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Cd Freaks Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt[.club.cdfreaks.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Cd Freaks Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt[.cdfreaks.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/MediaTickets Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt[.kinghost.com/]  
Adware:Adware/WUpd Not disinfected D:\Docs\computer\nod32 virus question.txt 
Hacktool:Exploit/iFrame Not disinfected Personal Folders\Sent Items 
Hacktool:Exploit/iFrame Not disinfected Personal Folders\stuff\So cool a flash,enjoy it 
Hacktool:Exploit/iFrame Not disinfected Personal Folders\Sent Items 
Hacktool:Exploit/iFrame Not disinfected Personal Folders\Investing\auctions\ebay\idiot\So cool a flash,enjoy it


----------



## voirin (May 22, 2007)

Activescan (Local Disks)
------------------------------

Incident Status Location

Spyware:Cookie/Yadro Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt[.yadro.ru/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Statcounter Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt[.statcounter.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Com.com Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt[.com.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Atwola Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt[.atwola.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Xiti Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt[.xiti.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Cd Freaks Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt[.cdfreaks.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Cd Freaks Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt[.club.cdfreaks.com/] 
Spyware:Cookie/Cd Freaks Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt[.cdfreaks.com/]  
Spyware:Cookie/MediaTickets Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\sartory\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\uu1v98yn.default\cookies.txt[.kinghost.com/] 
Adware:Adware/WUpd Not disinfected D:\Docs\computer\nod32 virus question.txt


----------



## voirin (May 22, 2007)

I have removed WindowsDefender after your recommendation ; )

I have included my current HijackThis scan below

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 5:57:50 AM, on 25/05/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16441)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\astsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\RaMaint.exe
C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\LogMeIn.exe
C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32krn.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NvMixer\NVMixerTray.exe
C:\Program Files\D-Tools\daemon.exe
C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\LogMeInSystray.exe
C:\Program Files\NetLimiter\NetLimiter.exe
C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32kui.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
C:\Program Files\Password Agent\PwAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\OUTLOOK.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\MOZILL~1\FIREFOX.EXE
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: BitComet ClickCapture - {39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60} - C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.1.4.29.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PtiuPbmd] Rundll32.exe ptipbm.dll,SetWriteBack
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NVMixerTray] "C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\NvMixer\NVMixerTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools-1033] "C:\Program Files\D-Tools\daemon.exe" -lang 1033
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogMeIn GUI] "C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\LogMeInSystray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NetLimiter] C:\Program Files\NetLimiter\NetLimiter.exe /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nod32kui] "C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32kui.exe" /WAITSERVICE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload &with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all video with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddVideo.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with &DAP - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\dapextie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download &all with DAP - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\dapextie2.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Run DAP - {669695BC-A811-4A9D-8CDF-BA8C795F261C} - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\DAP.EXE (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{4807623E-C8C1-4CD0-95CB-ED8ACE3D10B4}: NameServer = 192.168.1.1
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{4807623E-C8C1-4CD0-95CB-ED8ACE3D10B4}: NameServer = 192.168.1.1
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: ms-help - {314111C7-A502-11D2-BBCA-00C04F8EC294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807563E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: LMIinit - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\LMIinit.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: AST Service (astcc) - Advanced Software Technologies - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\astsrv.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: LogMeIn Maintenance Service (LMIMaint) - LogMeIn, Inc. - C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\RaMaint.exe
O23 - Service: LogMeIn - LogMeIn, Inc. - C:\Program Files\LogMeIn\LogMeIn.exe
O23 - Service: NOD32 Kernel Service (NOD32krn) - Eset - C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32krn.exe


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

I would duel boot Xp and vista, basically set up a partition and Keep Xp on C:\, and install Vista on D:\

For Mozilla

To block cookies in mozilla and stop them from coming back click on
tools/ options/privacy/click view cookies, now you will now see a 
list of cookies, click on all the cookies to delete that you don't want 
to keep! You can view all the blocked cookies by clicking exceptions!

put this through the killbox!

c:\windows\system32\page.htm

clean log!

I don't know about tools for Vista, many are not yet comaptible yet, although some are, some comapnies uit appears are not in much of a rush to provide their tools for Vista as yet.

See the forum here called Gold shield dungeon, there is a thread in there on Vista compatible tools!

You should now turn off system restore to flush out the bad restore points and
then re-enable it and make a new clean restore point.

How to turn off system restore

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001111912274039?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;[LN];310405

Here's some free tools to keep you from getting infected in the future.

To stop reinfection get spywareblaster from

http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/downloads.html

get the hosts file from here.Unzip it to a folder!

http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm

put it into : or click the mvps bat and it should do it for you!

Windows XP = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\ETC
Windows 2K = C:\WINNT\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\ETC
Win 98\ME = C:\WINDOWS

ie-spyad.Puts over 5000 sites in your restricted zone so you'll be protected

when you visit innocent-looking sites that aren't actually innocent at all.

http://www.spywarewarrior.com/uiuc/resource.htm

BoClean. Anti trojan and much more, Free from Comodo!

http://www.comodo.com/boclean/boclean.html

Spyware Terminator

http://www.spywareterminator.com/dnl/landing.aspx

In spyware terminator, click real time protection and tick the box to use
real time protection and tick all the boxes except file exceptions shield.
If your confident in using its advanced feature, click advanced and tick
the HIPS box.

If you want to install and uninstall programs it is best to
temporarily disable Spyware terminator and then re-enable it after you
have installed or uninstalled a program as it will create a lot of pop ups asking you do you wish this to happen!

Right click spyware terminator on the bottom right of your status bar and
choose exit.Then tick the box and that is spyware terminator disabled!

Use spybot's immunize button and use spywareblaster' enable 
protection once you update it. you can put spybot's hosts file into 
your own and lock it.

I would also suggest switching to Mozilla's firefox browser, it's safer, has 
a built in pop up blocker, blocks cookies and adds. Mozilla Thunderbird is also a good 
e-mail client.

http://www.mozilla.org/

Another good and free browser is Opera!

http://www.opera.com/

Read here to see how to tighten your security:

http://forums.techguy.org/t208517.html

A good overall guide for firewalls, anti-virus, and anti-trojans as well as 
regular spyware cleaners.

http://www.firewallguide.com/anti-trojan.htm

you can mark your own thread solved through thread tools at the top of 
the page.


----------

